# best products for redness?



## _trimm_trabb (Aug 19, 2006)

For the most part my skin is ok - I don't get mad breakouts or have really dry peely skin. My t-zone is oily and I may get a pimple here or there but that isn't really the problem. My cheeks (not even so much my cheekbones, but underneath them) have SO MUCH REDNESS in them that it looks like I'm confused on how and where to apply blush - even with lotion under concealer under MAC studio fix foundation. Can somebody please reccommend me a skincare product that will help?

Thank you so much!


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 19, 2006)

try dermalogica's barrier repair. it helps to reduce the signs of redness. it's a moisturizer and also get a yellow-toned concealer to conceal the redness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hth


----------



## Cyn (Aug 19, 2006)

I've been using jojoba oil mixed with grapeseed oil to help my redness, and I've been using a mask that has calamine in it, seems to calm it down a lot.  

I'm interested in checking out the Eucerine line of anti-redness products, they have this cool kit at Rite-Aid that has all of them in a smaller size for $15.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Aug 21, 2006)

try going to orgins
they have the dr.weil skincare line
and its target is for redness and dry skin

i use to have red and dry skin but after using his stuff i have perfect skin


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 21, 2006)

i agree with jessiekins, getting a yellow or green concealer will help counteract the redness. for a quick fix on a smaller area, using visine will help remove redness like it would from your eyes. as far as actual skincare, i used to have skin that would break out often and be red all over...i started using mary kay's velocity line, and it's seemed to really help. HTH!


----------



## reirei702 (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 
_try going to orgins
they have the dr.weil skincare line
and its target is for redness and dry skin

i use to have red and dry skin but after using his stuff i have perfect skin_

 
thanks for suggesting that! i'm running to get that stuff tomorrow!


----------

